

Ask HN: If you wanted to replace eBay, how would you do it? - mcartyem


======
zygtom
My biggest gripe with eBay is when I try to buy second hand or non-OEM parts
for my motorbike. Typically there will be a standard image and a description
of the part or specifications which is good but what I would really like, or
rather, what I need are high resolution images of the part in question. I want
to be able to see how it looks and determine whether the shape will fit or if
it has the pins or correct sockets that I need.

A uniform rule for including large / High-res images would really help me.

------
diggan
I would make a open source marketplace where the community decides how to site
is run.

------
rhizome
Federation.

